

AWS Loft Program Expands to NYC - mauerbac
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/announcing-the-aws-pop-up-loft-in-new-york/

======
jrubinovitz
Will be interesting to see how the free coworking space works out.

------
ranman
It's across the street from Digital Ocean HQ -- interesting.

